# Mamma and Pappa



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

This is my Ruger P95 compared to the wife's new 738, and it's no Barbie gun either, it still hits dead center


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Let us know when they have kids, it'll be interested to see what comes.


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think they make em that small, but I do have a few granpas around, some a little bigger than the others


----------

